# Where to stay in Auckland for 1 month



## Kiwi_Hobbits

Thinking of traveling to Auckland and seeing if I want to live there. Need to find a place I can stay for a month that is:
a) Safe
b) Affordable
c) Has Internet Connectivity

I will have to work while I am there at my America job so I will require internet access for my computer and skype for phone calls. It will be tough schedule working US CT hours but at least I will get a change to experience Auckland as part of my first visit. Anyone that can recommend a place - home, apartment, hotel, shared environment that is affordable would be appreciated.

lane:


----------



## Song_Si

Hi - you don't specify a timeframe - note the Rugby World Cup is on in NZ from 9 September to the final on 23 October. Approx half the RWC games are to be played in the Auckland region; accommodation, if available at all, would be extremely expensive.


----------



## Kiwi_Hobbits

Never mentioned anything about coming during the World Cup. More likely in the summer time to take advantage of the nice weather.


----------



## topcat83

Try the backpackers in Central Auckland - they're usually pretty reliable (and generally a much better quality than some of the places I've stayed elsewhere in the world). Or a tourist apartment. Best place to get good rates (but you can only book up 3 months in advance) is Wotif.com New Zealand Accommodation: Hotels, Motels, Apartments - NZ online hotel bookings with instant confirmation) - and some have free internet.

Or try holiday parks - see New Zealand Accommodation, Activities and Travel Guides ? Jasons Travel Media


----------



## samsmith

To make it a comfortable and safe stay for you try the Auckland motel. It provided the various amenities to the tourists, for instance, Phone, Air conditioning, Microwave, Coffee, Tea maker, Wi-Fi, Swimming pools and the others.


----------

